# Milan-Bologna: mercoledì 6 gennaio 2016 ore 15.00 - TV Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Milan-Bologna, mercoledì 6 gennaio 2016, ore 15.00.

Dopo la sosta natalizia il campionato prompone la diciottesima giornata del girone d'andata ed il Milan trova il Bologna allenato da Donadoni.

Milan-Bologna, partita in programma mercoledì 6 gennaio 2016 alle ore 15.00 presso lo stadio San Siro di Milano.

La partita sarà trasmessa in diretta sui canali delle Pay TV Sky e Premium

A seguire, tutte le informazioni sulla partita, sui biglietti, sull'arbitro. Notizie sulle formazioni probabili e quelli ufficiali oltre a tutti i commenti prima, durante e dopo la gara.


----------



## Devil (20 Dicembre 2015)

Donadoni in confronto a Mihajlovic è un fenomeno, secondo me partiamo sconfitti


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Donadoni in confronto a Mihajlovic è un fenomeno, secondo me partiamo sconfitti



Non mi presenterei proprio, infatti..


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Lo dico io : 

_La gara della svolta._


----------



## Devil (20 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Lo dico io :
> 
> _La gara della svolta._



Nel senso che svoltiamo a sinistra e andiamo a sbattere XD?


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2015)

manca troppo tempo, inutile fare previsioni adesso. 

ce la risolverà Boa 

speriamo di presentarci a questa partita con qualche pacco in meno.


----------



## Ciachi (20 Dicembre 2015)

Romagnoli salta per squalifica!!! Mexes??


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Romagnoli salta per squalifica!!! Mexes??



non doveva andare alla fiorentina nel mercato di gennaio ? 
boh, cmq si romagna squalificato


----------



## Ciachi (20 Dicembre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> non doveva andare alla fiorentina nel mercato di gennaio ?
> boh, cmq si romagna squalificato



Ah giusto!!!! Spero proprio di no!!!


----------



## kolao95 (21 Dicembre 2015)

Ma squalificato davvero? Ma PD.. Per fortuna con la Roma ci sarà.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma squalificato davvero? Ma PD.. Per fortuna con la Roma ci sarà.



Che abbia fatto qual pasticcio apposta per farsi ammonire ?


----------



## Serginho (21 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Lo dico io :
> 
> _La gara della svolta._



Aridaje, e' la quarta volta quest'anno che leggo di sta svolta. Strane ste svolte, saranno mica delle piroette sul posto?


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Dicembre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Aridaje, e' la quarta volta quest'anno che leggo di sta svolta. Strane ste svolte, saranno mica delle piroette sul posto?



Ehm...ero ironico.


----------



## Dany20 (21 Dicembre 2015)

Inutile dire che bisogna vincere.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Dicembre 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Romagnoli salta per squalifica!!! Mexes??



e io che volevo andare allo stadio


----------



## Aron (21 Dicembre 2015)

Il Bologna si è trasformato con Donadoni, è una partita durissima.


----------



## Serginho (22 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ehm...ero ironico.



Mi hai fatto scompisciare


----------



## gheorghehagi (22 Dicembre 2015)

Sicuramente non sono come il Frosinone che dopo un misero goal si mettono a piangere e scompaiono dal campo


----------



## neversayconte (26 Dicembre 2015)

TRE Punti


----------



## 666psycho (26 Dicembre 2015)

al posto dello squalificato Romagnoli farei giocare Ely, che secondo merita un'altra chance.. gente come Zapata ne ha avute fin troppe..


----------



## neversayconte (26 Dicembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> al posto dello squalificato Romagnoli farei giocare Ely, che secondo merita un'altra chance.. gente come Zapata ne ha avute fin troppe..



Anche io; oppure è da mandare in prestito ma in serie A non in B, sennò non maturerà mai.


----------



## VonVittel (26 Dicembre 2015)

Brienza da 135000 metri la mette sotto l'incrocio, Mounier il nuovo Messi, il sostituto di Romagnoli dà spettacolo (autogol, espulsioni, papere), ecc.

Eh ma è una partita da vincere assolutamente... E poi c'è il Boa


----------



## Tobi (26 Dicembre 2015)

Donnarumma
Abate Mexes Alex Antonelli
Cerci Montolivo Bertolacci Bonaventura
Niang Bacca


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Dicembre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Abate Mexes Alex Antonelli
> Cerci Montolivo Bertolacci Bonaventura
> Niang Bacca



honda e kucka al posto di montolivo e cerci


----------



## Milanoide (28 Dicembre 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Anche io; oppure è da mandare in prestito ma in serie A non in B, sennò non maturerà mai.


Anche io sono per Ely in campo contro il Bologna.
Mexes e Zapata sono in libera uscita. Meglio non rischiarli...
Ely, De Sciglio, Calabria devono giocare in continuazione. Meglio se in serie A ma piuttosto che la panchina va bene anche la serie B che peraltro tempra di più (penso a De Sciglio), forse troppo (penso ad Ely).
Calabria sembra auto-temprato.
Se quelle che ci stanno davanti non avranno scadimenti sconvolgenti ed in gruppo, la nostra stagione e' segnata. 
Unica via la Coppa Italia.
A gennaio ci sono un monte di partite e noi non siamo abituati agli impegni ravvicinati.
Per fortuna non sono andati in giro a perder tempo.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (29 Dicembre 2015)

ci aspetta un mese mica da scherzi...


----------



## kolao95 (29 Dicembre 2015)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> ci aspetta un mese mica da scherzi...



Già.. Ora col Bologna; poi si va a Roma; in casa con la Fiorentina; trasferta a Empoli; derby.. Mese che dirà se possiamo puntare a qualcosa di più dell'EL..


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (29 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Già.. Ora col Bologna; poi si va a Roma; in casa con la Fiorentina; trasferta a Empoli; derby.. Mese che dirà se possiamo puntare a qualcosa di più dell'EL..



e di mezzo anche la coppa italia,che è tutt altro che una partita scontata.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Dicembre 2015)

*Brienza salta il Milan per infortunio, stamattina ha effettuato i controllo che hanno evindenziato una lesione di primo grado al soleo della gamba sinistra.*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Già.. Ora col Bologna; poi si va a Roma; in casa con la Fiorentina; trasferta a Empoli; derby.. Mese che dirà se possiamo puntare a qualcosa di più dell'EL..



Sè, come molto probabile, ci presenteremo con Honda esterno destro prevedo un gennaio molto simile a quello di Inzaghi,
a me anche contro il Frosinone non ha convinto per nulla,
ha fatto un primo tempo pietoso, nel secondo è andato bene, ma più per il crollo degli avversari, credo che anche Cerci avrebbe fatto bene e comunque l'ho visto ancora molle in alcune situazioni.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sè, come molto probabile, ci presenteremo con Honda esterno destro prevedo un gennaio molto simile a quello di Inzaghi,
> a me anche contro il Frosinone non ha convinto per nulla,
> ha fatto un primo tempo pietoso, nel secondo è andato bene, ma più per il crollo degli avversari, credo che anche Cerci avrebbe fatto bene e comunque l'ho visto ancora molle in alcune situazioni.



Stai tranquillo, sono i soliti discorsi sentiti e risentiti mille volte, su vari giocatori.

Honda tornerà inesorabilmente a farci bestemmiare, l' unico dubbio è quando.

Tornerà ben presto la necessità di prendere un esterno destro affidabile.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Dicembre 2015)

Partita da vincere senza dubbio.

Ho visto entrambe le ultime due partite del Bologna in trasferta (contro Torino e Genoa): due partite in cui si sono difesi solamente senza neanche provare a pressare, e meno male per noi visto che soffriamo il pressing alto, e hanno tirato pochissime volte in porta, specialmente contro il Toro credo non abbiano mai tirato in porta e contro il Genoa se non ci fossero stati i miracoli di Mirante il primo tempo sarebbe finito 2-0 per i liguri. 
Speriamo bene.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Gennaio 2016)

Che non si azzardino a sfruttare la pausa per "dimenticarsi" quanto è fondamentale Niang al momento.

Lui gioca.


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Che non si azzardino a sfruttare la pausa per "dimenticarsi" quanto è fondamentale Niang al momento.
> 
> Lui gioca.



Il punto è una cosa, credi nel Niang seconda punta o credi nel Niang esterno di centrocampo? Perchè il primo nonostante sia acerbo a me piace, il secondo per me è un limitare il ragazzo e mi piace decisamente meno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il punto è una cosa, credi nel Niang seconda punta o credi nel Niang esterno di centrocampo? Perchè il primo nonostante sia acerbo a me piace, il secondo per me è un limitare il ragazzo e mi piace decisamente meno.



concordo..niang da seconda punta è un valore aggiunto, da esterno di centrocampo lasciamo perdere, al massimo può fare l ala sinistra in un 4-3-3 così si accentra col suo piede buono..


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il punto è una cosa, credi nel Niang seconda punta o credi nel Niang esterno di centrocampo? Perchè il primo nonostante sia acerbo a me piace, il secondo per me è un limitare il ragazzo e mi piace decisamente meno.



Punta punta, si è vista la differenza da quando gioca li


----------



## kolao95 (3 Gennaio 2016)

Intanto Jack non si è allenato per influenza e Miha oggi ha provato questi 11:

Donna
Abate Mexés Alex DeSciglio
Boa Monto Berto Honda
Niang Bacca

Credo sarà questa la formazione di mercoledì con Jack al posto di uno tra Boa e Honda.


----------



## ralf (3 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Intanto Jack non si è allenato per influenza e Miha oggi ha provato questi 11:
> 
> Donna
> Abate Mexés Alex DeSciglio
> ...



Diawara gioca o è squalificato?
Edit: dovrebbe partire titolare


----------



## kolao95 (3 Gennaio 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> Diawara gioca o è squalificato?



Che io sappia gioca.


----------



## Milan7champions (3 Gennaio 2016)

Partita tosta, speriamo bene


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Gennaio 2016)

*Ecco le probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Milan-Bologna:

MILAN(4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Mexes, Antonelli; Honda, Montolivo, Bertolacci; Niang, Bacca, Bonaventura

Bologna (4-3-3): Mirante; Rossettini, Oikonomou, Gastaldello, Masina; Donsah, Diawara, Taider; Mounier, Destro, Giaccherini.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Gennaio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Milan-Bologna:
> 
> MILAN(4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Mexes, Antonelli; Honda, Montolivo, Bertolacci; Niang, Bacca, Bonaventura
> 
> Bologna (4-3-3): Mirante; Rossettini, Oikonomou, Gastaldello, Masina; Donsah, Diawara, Taider; Mounier, Destro, Giaccherini.*



*Sarà Massa l'arbitro di Milan-Bologna.*


----------



## admin (4 Gennaio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Milan-Bologna:
> 
> MILAN(4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Mexes, Antonelli; Honda, Montolivo, Bertolacci; Niang, Bacca, Bonaventura
> 
> Bologna (4-3-3): Mirante; Rossettini, Oikonomou, Gastaldello, Masina; Donsah, Diawara, Taider; Mounier, Destro, Giaccherini.*



*
Secondo il Corriere della Sera, Mihajlovic potrebbe schierare, dall'inizio, Boateng sulla fascia destra.*


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Secondo il Corriere della Sera, Mihajlovic potrebbe schierare, dall'inizio, Boateng sulla fascia destra.*



dopo 2 minuti che farà la fascia, si romperà la balls e si piazzerà come boa fissa in attacco


----------



## zlatan (4 Gennaio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Milan-Bologna:
> 
> MILAN(4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Mexes, Antonelli; Honda, Montolivo, Bertolacci; Niang, Bacca, Bonaventura
> 
> Bologna (4-3-3): Mirante; Rossettini, Oikonomou, Gastaldello, Masina; Donsah, Diawara, Taider; Mounier, Destro, Giaccherini.*



Secondo me l'unica variante rispetto a questa formazione, sarà De Sciglio al posto di Antonelli, e aggiungo ahimè.
Boa spero non abbia il coraggio di farlo giocare, e mi auguro vivamente che Jack si riprenda dall'influenza altrimenti sono cacchi....


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Gennaio 2016)

Mamma mia che formazione....
Mamma mia.... Fate qualcosa per il mercato invernale


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Gennaio 2016)

*I convocati del Milan: c'è Boateng
*
PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri (97)

DIFENSORI: Abate, Alex, Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Rodrigo Ely, Mexes, Zapata

CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, Boateng (72), Bonaventura, De Jong, Josè Mauri, Kucka, Montolivo, Poli.

ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Cerci, Honda, Luiz Adriano, Niang


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Gennaio 2016)

A parte Nocerino sono stati tutti convocati, segno che nonostante le voci al momento non ci sono trattative di cessioni.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A parte Nocerino sono stati tutti convocati, segno che nonostante le voci al momento non ci sono trattative di cessioni.



Comunque di solito gli scarti si muovono nelle ultime ore...


----------



## DannySa (5 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A parte Nocerino sono stati tutti convocati, segno che nonostante le voci al momento non ci sono trattative di cessioni.



E certo, questi grandissimi campioni ci stanno per lasciare e quindi si lavora nell'ombra per non far capire alla stampa che sono praticamente fuori squadra.


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Gennaio 2016)

dopo le nuove dichiarazioni di honda, direi che boateng ha la strada spianata per la titolarità.


----------



## peppe75 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Speriamo solo che i ragazzi non abbiano mangiato tanto durante le feste....e si cominci bene l'anno!! Forza rossoneri!!


----------



## folletto (6 Gennaio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Milan-Bologna:
> 
> MILAN(4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Mexes, Antonelli; Honda, Montolivo, Bertolacci; Niang, Bacca, Bonaventura
> 
> Bologna (4-3-3): Mirante; Rossettini, Oikonomou, Gastaldello, Masina; Donsah, Diawara, Taider; Mounier, Destro, Giaccherini.*



Ci purga


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Gennaio 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ci purga



Io ho paura di Destro, sarebbe la ciliegina sulla m....


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2016)

*Milan (4-4-2): *Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Mexes, De Sciglio; Honda, Montolivo, Bertolacci,*Bonaventura*; Niang, Bacca.
*A disp.:* Abbiati, R. Ely, Zapata, *Antonelli*, Calabria, De Jong, Mauri, Poli, *Boateng*, Kucka, Cerci, L. Adriano. *All*.: Mihajlovic
*Squalificati*: Romagnoli (1)
*Indisponibili*: Menez, D. Lopez, Balotelli

*Bologna (4-3-3):* Mirante; Rossettini, *Oikonomou, Gastaldello*, Masina; Donsah, *Diawara*, Taider;*Mounier,* *Destro, Giaccherini.*
*A disp.:* Da Costa, Stojanovic, Maietta, Krafth, Ferrari, Mbaye, Brighi, Pulgar, Falco, Acquafresca, Mancosu. *All**.:* Donadoni
*Squalificati*: -
*Indisponibili*: Rizzo, Crisetig, Brienza


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2016)

*Ultim'ora: Boateng resta a casa per colpa di un virus intestinale,ritorno i rossonero rimandato per il Boa.*


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora: Boateng resta a casa per colpa di un virus intestinale,ritorno i rossonero rimandato per il Boa.*


Dicevano che stava bene...


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora: Boateng resta a casa per colpa di un virus intestinale,ritorno i rossonero rimandato per il Boa.*



Nell'ultimo periodo si stanno moltiplicando i "virus intestinali", e sempre verso gli stessi soggetti...


----------



## Aron (6 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Nell'ultimo periodo si stanno moltiplicando i "virus intestinali", e sempre verso gli stessi soggetti...



_Farà l'esterno nel 4-4-2. _



Dai, per favore, non ci caschi più nessuno.
Gli infortuni di El Shaarawy, quelli di Balotelli, questo di Boateng...
Sempre gli stessi.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> _Farà l'esterno nel 4-4-2. _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Secondo me fino al 31 giohcerà poco, poi se non gli compreranno nessuno si arrenderà.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2016)

*Le formazioni ufficiali di Milan e Bologna

**Milan: Donnarumma, Abate, Mexes, Alex, De sciglio, Honda, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Bacca, Niang.*
*
Bologna: Mirante; Rossettini, Maietta, Gastaldello, Masina; Brighi, Diawara, Taider; Mounier, Destro, Giaccherini.*


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Gennaio 2016)

mi sa che sinisa non lo ha voluto perché magari non era neanche in forma e si sono inventati il virus


----------



## Hammer (6 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mi sa che sinisa non lo ha voluto perché magari non era neanche in forma e si sono inventati il virus



Ce lo vedo bene Sinisa a volere un essere come Boateng...


----------



## S.1899 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Romagnoli lesionato?


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Gennaio 2016)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> Romagnoli lesionato?



Squalificato per diffida.


----------



## S.1899 (6 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Squalificato per diffida.



ah grazie!! preferisco questo


----------



## mr.wolf (6 Gennaio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora: Boateng resta a casa per colpa di un virus intestinale,ritorno i rossonero rimandato per il Boa.*


gli auguro nakagata tra atroci sofferenze


----------



## LukeLike (6 Gennaio 2016)

Ma Antonelli è ancora infortunato? O è stato preferito De Sciglio per scelta tecnica? 
Comunque non so se sperare in una vittoria o temere che Galliani scambi la maglia rossoblu del Bologna per quella del Barcellona e dica che siamo a posto così..


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2016)

Il Capitone rotto?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Gennaio 2016)

Dai che si è spaccato.....


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2016)

Sempre la solita storia


----------



## kolao95 (6 Gennaio 2016)

santo Alex


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2016)

Miracolo di Aldo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Gennaio 2016)

Ho già il fegato in subbuglio...

Ma siamo apposto così


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Gennaio 2016)

Bell'azione ...passaggio ad abate e si spreca tutto.


----------



## Sir Yussen (6 Gennaio 2016)

Alex ha si fatto un miracolo, ma se ha dovuto farlo e' perche' ha clamorosamente sbagliato posizionamento tenendo in gioco l'inserimento del tizio del Bologna


----------



## Ciachi (6 Gennaio 2016)

Speriamo di mantenere lo 0-0!!!


----------



## alcyppa (6 Gennaio 2016)

che capra abate


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Gennaio 2016)

Diawara sta avendo una continuità pazzesca.


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Gennaio 2016)

Anche il Bologna ha la rosa migliore del Milan


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Gennaio 2016)

Madre santa
Che giocatori mediocri


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Gennaio 2016)

Che pena , zero tiri in porta


----------



## smallball (6 Gennaio 2016)

squadra deludente e penosa


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Gennaio 2016)

Ma santo il buon dio...
Un giocatore in grado di saltare un uomo esiste in squadra????


----------



## Ciachi (6 Gennaio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma santo il buon dio...
> Un giocatore in grado di saltare un uomo esiste in squadra????



No.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Ma porca..


----------



## mandraghe (6 Gennaio 2016)

Capre!!!


----------



## Sir Yussen (6 Gennaio 2016)

Mortovivo migliore in campo fino ad ora, incredibbbbile amici


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Gennaio 2016)

Dispiace ammetterlo ma oggi c'è la conferma che donadoni sta dimostrando di essere un buon allenatore. Noi siamo pessimi ma il bologna è corto e organizzato.


----------



## Ciachi (6 Gennaio 2016)

Bonaventura - Bologna : 0-0


----------



## alcyppa (6 Gennaio 2016)

De Sciglio ha la potenza muscolare di un infante


----------



## mandraghe (6 Gennaio 2016)

Sir Yussen ha scritto:


> Mortovivo migliore in campo fino ad ora, incredibbbbile amici



il migliore è Jack, anche se il Capitone non sta giocando male.


----------



## Marco23 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Bene bonaventura


----------



## kolao95 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Che arbitraggio..


----------



## smallball (6 Gennaio 2016)

Jack unico che si salva


----------



## alcyppa (6 Gennaio 2016)

il motivo della palla a 2 mi sfugge


----------



## koti (6 Gennaio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma santo il buon dio...
> Un giocatore in grado di saltare un uomo esiste in squadra????


Bonaventura.


----------



## Ciachi (6 Gennaio 2016)

Kuco per quel morto di bertolacci quando??


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2016)

Dormolivo Cristo santo


----------



## kolao95 (6 Gennaio 2016)

eccola la "tecnica" di Honda..


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Gennaio 2016)

Montolivo gli rinnoviamo fino al 2020


----------



## Jaqen (6 Gennaio 2016)

Bella la combinazione di passaggi al rallentatore tra Honda e Montolivo


----------



## kolao95 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Neuer


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2016)

E quando segna...


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Gennaio 2016)

ma guarda sto sculato di mirante...


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## alcyppa (6 Gennaio 2016)

Jack se l'è mangiato questo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Gennaio 2016)

Che asino metadone de sciglio hahahshshs


----------



## LukeLike (6 Gennaio 2016)

Pure Jack però...lì non c'è bisogno di tirarla forte, basta piazzarla..


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Gennaio 2016)

Vabbè gliel'ha tirata quasi addosso


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Gennaio 2016)

Montolivo che quando deve lanciare una palla in avanti cade sempre a terra come un'ameba


----------



## arcanum (6 Gennaio 2016)

a me Honda non sta dispiacendo


----------



## kolao95 (6 Gennaio 2016)

E cristo


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2016)

*Milan - Bologna 0-0 fine PT*


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2016)

Mirante ovviamente posseduto da Yashin.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Gennaio 2016)

Gliele stanno tirando praticamente in bocca


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Gennaio 2016)

E se pure Bacca sbaglia e' veramente notte fonda


----------



## alcyppa (6 Gennaio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mirante ovviamente posseduto da Yashin.



Gliel'hanno sempre tirata addosso dai


----------



## Hammer (6 Gennaio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mirante ovviamente posseduto da Yashin.



Sì ma Bacca gliel'ha sparata in faccia, aveva tutta la porta davanti


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Gennaio 2016)

quando riesci a tirare 3 volte in un tempo serve più freddezza... qua finisce male


----------



## Hammer (6 Gennaio 2016)

Male, male. Manovra lenta e prevedibile. Molto male Bertolacci e Bacca


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Che degrado ragazzi. I portieri contro il Milan sono tutti fenomeni.


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Gennaio 2016)

Non vedo l'ora che rientra Menez,se e' in giornata te le vince da solo queste partite, poi e' un giocatore anarchico, perfetto per squadra senza gioco


----------



## LukeLike (6 Gennaio 2016)

Niang e Bacca sono lontanissimi, inutile mettere palloni in mezzo perché il solo Bacca non fa del gioco aereo la sua arma migliore. Poi, piccolo dettaglio, ma credo dia l'idea di quanta confusione ci sia: ma perché Niang batte i calci d'angolo da destra invece di andare in mezzo a saltare? Dentro Adriano per favore.


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora che rientra Menez,se e' in giornata te le vince da solo queste partite, poi e' un giocatore anarchico, perfetto per squadra senza gioco



Penso che Menez lo rivediamo a maggio


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2016)

bah, bacca sembra che odi il fatto di giocare con noi, scazzato al massimo

honda incommentabile, ma cosa ci fa ancora al milan?


----------



## folletto (6 Gennaio 2016)

Meglio (di poco) rispetto ad altre volte, 2 gol mangiati. Però il Bologna anche se messa bene in campo è davvero poca roba.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Gennaio 2016)

Subito dentro Luiz per Honda, con Niang sposato esterno. Farei così.


----------



## arcanum (6 Gennaio 2016)

Le occasioni almeno le stiamo creando, siamo fiduciosi


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Subito dentro Luiz per Honda, con Niang sposato esterno. Farei così.



.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (6 Gennaio 2016)

Tempo fa pensavo che l'attacco nonnon fosse il nostro problema, ora non so più neanche se sia così. Sbagliamo troppi gol non si può.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che schemi da calcio d'angolo usiamo? Due sulla bandierina?


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2016)

Qualcuno gasasse Mongolivo


----------



## mandraghe (6 Gennaio 2016)

Pericolo scampato....ma che pena, che pena, che pena, che pena, che pena, che pena.


----------



## Ciachi (6 Gennaio 2016)

E. Vai con i fischiiiiiiii


----------



## mandraghe (6 Gennaio 2016)

Tunnel al capitano, lesa maestà!!!


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2016)

Che ciabattaro sto Niang


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Gennaio 2016)

Che razza di tiri


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Gennaio 2016)

Niang, dio mio


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2016)

Niang.

Mamma mia.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che cavolo stiamo facendo


----------



## LukeLike (6 Gennaio 2016)

Vattene fuori Niang!


----------



## mandraghe (6 Gennaio 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Che razza di tiri



Tiri?? quali tiri? Io ho visto solo ciabattate.

Edit: appunto........


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Gennaio 2016)

Niang vergognati pipponeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Jaqen (6 Gennaio 2016)

Ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Gennaio 2016)

che degrado. 

ma butta dentro luiz, 'tacci tua.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Gennaio 2016)

maledetti schifosi


----------



## Ciachi (6 Gennaio 2016)

Ma preziosi non lo vuole ancora questo *******?!?


----------



## alcyppa (6 Gennaio 2016)

Cosa diavolo sto guardando


----------



## folletto (6 Gennaio 2016)

Ma come si fa, ma dai


----------



## LukeLike (6 Gennaio 2016)

Ma come diamine ha fatto a sbagliare...non è concepibile, non è un giocatore di calcio. Sinisa sveglia, metti Adriano!


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2016)

Che attaccanti...


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Gennaio 2016)

niente, neanche ad un centimetro dalla porta. 

ammazzatevi tutti.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Gennaio 2016)

ma daiiiiiiiiiiiiii, ma come si fa!


----------



## arcanum (6 Gennaio 2016)

ci stiamo mangiando l'impossibile


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Gennaio 2016)

Niente partita maledetta stregata


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Gennaio 2016)

ah beh, ora con Cerci cambierà tutto.  

dai sinisa per favore


----------



## Schism75 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Ma Adriano no? Niang mi pare molto svagato oggi


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Gennaio 2016)

Cerci.............


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Ma metti Adriano!


----------



## LukeLike (6 Gennaio 2016)

Ma cos'ha Sinisa contro Adriano? Boh!


----------



## mandraghe (6 Gennaio 2016)

Cercasi Bertolacci disperatamente.........


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2016)

Che disastro...


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2016)

mamma mia che cessi lì davanti


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Gennaio 2016)

che cancro cerci, che cancro.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Non è possibile.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2016)

grande de sciglio, i cross sui difensori che ci danno i corner


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Gennaio 2016)

il capitone è sempre in terra, mamma mia che ameba.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2016)

Ma cosa fa il Capitone?


----------



## Sheva my Hero (6 Gennaio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma cosa fa il Capitone?



Striscia come sempre


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2016)

Cerci ahahahahahhahahahahahahahhaah (risata isterica)


----------



## kolao95 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Cristo cerciiii


----------



## 13-33 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Che mediocrita....


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Gennaio 2016)

tribuna da qua a giugno. 

ammazzati, maiale.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Basta Cerciiiiiiii.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2016)

Giocata fantastica di Niang, ovviamente mandata in vacca da Cerci.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Gennaio 2016)

*Maledetto Cerci!*


----------



## folletto (6 Gennaio 2016)

Mi arrendo


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2016)

cerci


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Gennaio 2016)

cerci spero tu sia stramaledettoo!!!! lurido schifoso. accidenti a te e chi ti fa gio'a


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Gennaio 2016)

Avrei fatto uscire bacca.


----------



## Ciachi (6 Gennaio 2016)

Indifendibile!!!!!


----------



## 13-33 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Sto Diawara no e male !!


----------



## Sheva my Hero (6 Gennaio 2016)

Cane schifoso di un maledetto


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Gennaio 2016)

Maledetto !!!!!!


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Come si fa a non bestemmiare!!!!!!!?


----------



## LukeLike (6 Gennaio 2016)

Mi viene da piangere...


----------



## mandraghe (6 Gennaio 2016)

Si vabbè, se segna pure Destro è davvero un abominio.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Gennaio 2016)

E Galliani va in Brasile.
Coerentemente a quanto detto a settembre, io non mi arrabbio più.


----------



## Gatecrasher (6 Gennaio 2016)

Lo facciamo al 96'.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Se han fischiato Honda, per proporzione a cerci lo devono bastonare


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2016)

Scontatissimo.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2016)

Gol di Giaccherini (ROTFL)


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Gennaio 2016)

bene, a questo punto godo.


----------



## Kazarian88 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Vergogna cerci, scandalo


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Nonononono fermi.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2016)

Addio Sinisa


----------



## VonVittel (6 Gennaio 2016)

Basta, via tutti


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che squadra è questa, su


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2016)

ciao ciao mihajlovic, te la meriti tutta solo per il cambio di cerci


----------



## Schism75 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Deve essere licenziato subito. Basta.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Gennaio 2016)

vanno massacrati di legnate dal primo all'ultimo!!!!


----------



## Ciachi (6 Gennaio 2016)

Adesso devono andare tutti a fare in ......


----------



## Jaqen (6 Gennaio 2016)

Ed è giusto così.
Ed è giusto perdere. Ed è giusto fischiare fino a morire


----------



## kolao95 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Andate a fare in c...


----------



## VonVittel (6 Gennaio 2016)

30mila palle gol buttate nel cesso. Se lo meritano


----------



## Kazarian88 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Vabbe non ho parole. Grazie sinisa, grazie galliani


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2016)

Il Capitone è uscito di nascosto ed ha evitato il bombardamento di fischi. 
Viscido fino in fondo.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Gennaio 2016)

ma dove cavono difende quell'incapace di abate?????????? era solo da mezzora


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Gennaio 2016)

Via tutti via lo zingaro viaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2016)

l'esonero sarà comunque tardivo doveva essere cacciato a partita in corso


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Gennaio 2016)

quella curva ridicola solo ora contesta... schifosi pure loro


----------



## VonVittel (6 Gennaio 2016)

La legnata l'allenatore se la merita di sicuro, ma a quel punto bisogna bilanciare il tutto con 100 legnate per quello schifoso pelato e 50 per ogni brocco che abbiamo in squadra


----------



## Ciachi (6 Gennaio 2016)

Salvo solo Bonaventura!


----------



## folletto (6 Gennaio 2016)

E siamo solo a metà campionato, che strazio


----------



## Kazarian88 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Quanti rimpianti, bastava poco quest'anno per essere competitivi...
Vergogna!


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Gennaio 2016)

Bravo donadoni con molti scappati da casa sta facendo un grande lavoro.

Sinisa ha grosse responsabilità e si nota anche dai giocatori che se la prendono l'un con l'altro.


----------



## Diavolo18 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Se han fischiato Honda, per proporzione a cerci lo devono bastonare



Dopodiché si dovrebbe passare a Miha. Personalmente sono mesi che grido all'esonero ma va beh sarà un'altra stagione di sofferenza. Inzaghi avrà tutti i suoi difetti, ma Cerci l'aveva inquadrato in fretta. Questo ha messo Cerci per risolvere la partita, la dice lunga


----------



## RickyKaka22 (6 Gennaio 2016)

La colpa è anche dei Giocatori che vogliono entrare con il pallone nella rete avversaria.....!


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Vergognosi, vergognosi, vergognosi. Uomini senza palle.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Gennaio 2016)

La squadra non c'è, comunque cacciare Sinisa non servirebbe a nulla, tanto chiunque arrivi starà sotto le grinfie dei due senescenti che ci comandano...ergo non importa come va a finire, alla fine la prenderemo in quel posto comunque (come sempre).


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Gennaio 2016)

Alex però oggi è stato negativo.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Gennaio 2016)

finalmente si sente "galliani pezzo di me" fortissimo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Gennaio 2016)

Bisogna imbracciare le mazze e andare ad Arcore, non c'è altra soluzione.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Gennaio 2016)

e adesso diamo tutti il benvenuto a brocco brocchi o al finto prete prandelli.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Squadra indegna.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque Cerci deve sparire. Non è un giocatore di calcio. Corre e basta. Zero tecnica.


----------



## cremone (6 Gennaio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La squadra non c'è, comunque cacciare Sinisa non servirebbe a nulla, tanto chiunque arrivi starà sotto le grinfie dei due senescenti che ci comandano...ergo non importa come va a finire, alla fine la prenderemo in quel posto comunque (come sempre).



Un'allenatore decente non sarebbe male


----------



## mandraghe (6 Gennaio 2016)

Qualcosa mi dice che stavolta Galliani non rilascerà interviste a fine partita


----------



## wildfrank (6 Gennaio 2016)

Sinisa: evita la tua "agonia", abbi il coraggio di dimetterti e ammettere le tue colpe.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Gennaio 2016)

godo per Donadoni che umilia l'interista.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bisogna imbracciare le mazze e andare ad Arcore, non c'è altra soluzione.



...le mazze non bastano.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2016)

Fortuna che c'è quella pippa di Destro lì davanti


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2016)

Ci mancava solo Destro...


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Se segnava pure sto cesso...


----------



## mandraghe (6 Gennaio 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> Un'allenatore decente non sarebbe male



Brocchi, è già in rampa di lancio,  o forse credi che arrivino Mourinho o Guardiola? 

Ed anche se arrivassero, finirebbero comunque male, stritolati da B&G.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Gennaio 2016)

che buffone abate quando si atteggia a senatore....

ma levati dalle palle pure tu, pippone.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Gennaio 2016)

Che nervoso Abate.
Il gol è SOLO colpa sua. E si permette di andare a urlare all'arbitro. Deve stare ZITTO.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2016)

non ho guardato la partita perché lavoravo, e mi sono dimenticato di registrarla... meno male visto i commenti.


----------



## wildfrank (6 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque chi ha schifato Donadoni come tecnico......spiace dirlo ma non capisce di pallone.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> godo per Donadoni che umilia l'interista.



davvero oh!!! e non è la prima volta!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2016)

Mi ero totalmente scordato della gara e ho visto solo gli ultimi 5 minuti. Che schifo! Giocatori che camminano in campo, Cerci indegno e nessuno che sembra di lottare. Una squadra che si e arresa in modo palese. Si vede troppo nettamente che nessuno ha voglia di giocare a calcio in questa societa ridicola.


----------



## folletto (6 Gennaio 2016)

E ora? Brocchi? Sarà una stagione memorabile


----------



## alessandro77 (6 Gennaio 2016)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Comunque chi ha schifato Donadoni come tecnico......spiace dirlo ma non capisce di pallone.



Qui schifano anche Montella se per quello, come se potessimo permettercelo visto chi abbiamo in panchina


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Bee sbrigati!


----------



## kolao95 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Cerci è vergognoso.


----------



## alcyppa (6 Gennaio 2016)

Napalm


----------



## Aron (6 Gennaio 2016)

Sarei davvero sorpreso di vedere Mihajlovic ancora confermato.


----------



## Schism75 (6 Gennaio 2016)

L'allenatore conta eccome. Donadoni ha praticamente fatto gli stessi punti del Milan, con una squadra più scarsa (notevolmente) e facendoli giocare in maniera molto buona. É incredibile che non riusciamo ad avere un allenatore decente da anni. Per me usciamo anche in coppa Italia con il Carpi.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Gennaio 2016)

Indegni.


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Gennaio 2016)

Gongola Inzaghi bandiera del Milan, vergognatevi tutti


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Andate a lavorare.


----------



## Ciachi (6 Gennaio 2016)

E anche nel 2016 mi vergogno di essere milanista!!

BERLUSCONI VATTENEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 
TI ODIO UOMO DI M....


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Gennaio 2016)

Maledetti tutti! Berlusconi, Galliani, Mihajlovic e ovviamente anche i giocatori... gente come Cerci e Montolivo non so che diavolo fanno al Milan, non meritano rispetto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Gennaio 2016)

Ci son poche cose da dire, abbiamo fatto meglio, ma abbiamo giocatori come

Abate
De Sciglio
Mexes 
Honda
Cerci 

che fanno la differenza per l'avversario


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2016)

non ho parole per cerci, imbarazzante

honda poi che se la prende pure per i fischi, ridicolo


----------



## folletto (6 Gennaio 2016)

Esce Montolivo, la fascia va ad Abate. Ecco il Milan perdente del nano e cravatta gialla. Vergognatevi!


----------



## Aron (6 Gennaio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> L'allenatore conta eccome. Donadoni ha praticamente fatto gli stessi punti del Milan, con una squadra più scarsa (notevolmente) e facendoli giocare in maniera molto buona. É incredibile che non riusciamo ad avere un allenatore decente da anni. Per me usciamo anche in coppa Italia con il Carpi.



L'allenatore ha le sue colpe, ma i limiti della rosa e i problemi societari prevalgono in assoluto.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Gongola Inzaghi bandiera del Milan, vergognatevi tutti



nonché Donadoni


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Gennaio 2016)

Sinisa ha sbagliato a voler affrontare l'ambiente pensandolo di cambiarlo radicalmente. Poi non sarà una cima come allenatore ma i giocatori oggi hanno dimostrato di non esserci mentalmente, fisicamente e di non essere coesi. E non so fino a che punto oggi qualsiasi allenatore riesca in quest'impresa.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2016)

5/6 gol mangiati davanti alla porta come neanche i pulcini


----------



## ildemone85 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Bologna segna il 1° goal	Milan v Bologna
(Prossimo goal)	06/01/2016	Nessuno	6,50	Incompleta
Puntata: 2,00 Vincita totale: 13,00 

peccato solo per i 2 euro messi


----------



## Kaw (6 Gennaio 2016)

Siamo uno psicodramma!!!
Sinisa se l'è cercata, che senso aveva far entrare Cerci? Cosa dava più di Honda? Cosa cambiava a livello tecnico-tattico? Niente, in più fai entrare un giocatore completamente fuori fase, abbiamo giocato in 10 dopo quel cambio!!!

Gennaio è il mese della rovina, come l'anno scorso. Cambiare tecnico non servirà a nulla, la stagione è andata in rovina.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2016)

de sciglio poi è assurdo, ma cosa aspettiamo a prendere i milioni che ci offrono COSA?


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (6 Gennaio 2016)

DISFATTA CLAMOROSA! 
ad un certo punto tifavo bologna...ci hanno messo il cuore nonostante la differenza tecnica notevolissima..


----------



## Lambro (6 Gennaio 2016)

la verita' è che il gol loro è nato sull'ennesimo pigro bacca che si fa' anticipare , con abate sbilanciatissimo in avanti (ergo se tu sei un uomo squadra e vedi il tuo terzino li', devi sputare sangue per difendere sta palla).

sfortunatissimi in alcuni episodi, fortunati in altri, il punto da 3 anni è che la maglia è milan ma la squadra non è milan, gli avversari si esaltano mentre i nostri si cacano nelle braghe non essendo gente di personalita'.

oggi bene montolivo ha fatto 1 solo errore ma tante belle cose, oggi semplicemente niang bacca e cerci hanno sbagliato gol che non vanno sbagliati.

detto questo, per me sabato a roma si perde , nonostante siano due squadre in difficolta', e la stagione 15/16 finisce.

rimane la coppa italia, ma sinceramente siamo in grado di competere con inter napoli juve fiorentina? non scherziamo.

e poi tranquilli, ora c'è il pantagonna che rientra.

Milan, Game Over.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Gennaio 2016)

Il pesce puzza dalla testa... 

Finché rinnovano a Montolivo 
Finché rinnovano de Jong per tre anni a tre milioni a stagione
Finché il nano vuole vendere a un miliardo di euro
Finché non assumono un DS serio 
Finché non si vendono Alex mexes abate de sciglio de Jong cerci


----------



## Marco23 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Via tutti via lo zingaro viaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Questo è razzismo. comunque non meritavamo di perdere


----------



## Kaladin85 (6 Gennaio 2016)

La misura è colma, sconfitta figlia al 100% degli errori del peggior allenatore della storia del milan.
Il doveroso esonero non sarebbe misura sufficiente, servirebbe il licenziamento per giusta causa,perchè pensare di dover pagare lo stipendio a questo individuo anche quando finalmente verrà cacciato a pedate nel sedere è scandaloso.
Se fosse un uomo, ma non lo è, se avesse dignità, ma non ce l'ha, andrebbe davanti alle telecamere, si inginocchierebbe, chiederebbe perdono per il buco nero in cui ha trascinato questa squadra e se ne andrebbe, restituendo lo stipendio che ha rubato in questi mesi.
80 milioni per fare peggio del debuttante inzaghi.
Che schifo


----------



## cremone (6 Gennaio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'allenatore ha le sue colpe, ma i limiti della rosa e i problemi societari prevalgono in assoluto.



Sono d'accordo sui problemi societari ma la rosa non è così scarsa da perdere in casa con il Bologna........E abbiamo pareggiato con Atalanta, Verona e Carpi


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Gennaio 2016)

E' evidente che per gente come Montolivo, De Sciglio, Cerci e Honda la Serie A è troppo


----------



## mandraghe (6 Gennaio 2016)

The new burattino is coming


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Gongola Inzaghi bandiera del Milan, vergognatevi tutti



abbiamo già abbastanza problemi senza ritirar fuori quell'incapace


----------



## S T B (6 Gennaio 2016)

Un anno fa andai allo stadio, oggi ho scelto Zalone e ho fatto bene direi


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Gennaio 2016)

Donnarumma 6,5
De Sciglio 5
Alex 6
Mexes 5
Abate 5
Montolivo 4
Bertolacci 5
Bonaventura 4,5
Honda 4,5
Bacca 5,5
Niang 6

Cerci 3
Luiz Adriano 5
Kucka 6


----------



## Kaladin85 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Questo è razzismo. comunque non meritavamo di perdere



La squadra meritava di vincere, la sconfitta è figlia di un tizio in panchina che sta perdendo apposta le partite per farsi licenziare perchè non ha la dignità di andarsene rinunciando allo stipendio.
Visto che la stagione è andata e resta solo la coppa italia, spero che, nel malaugurato caso in cui non venisse esonerato, la squadra gli giochi contro da qui a fine campionato.


----------



## Kaladin85 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> abbiamo già abbastanza problemi senza ritirar fuori quell'incapace



Incapace, ma cento volte meglio di perdisa, come allenatore e soprattutto come uomo


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Gennaio 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Incapace, ma cento volte meglio di perdisa, come allenatore e soprattutto come uomo



ma non diciamo fesserie!!!! Inzaghi come uomo vale meno di zero e lo ha dimostrato più volte l'anno scorso.


----------



## Schism75 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'allenatore ha le sue colpe, ma i limiti della rosa e i problemi societari prevalgono in assoluto.



Si ma basta con i limiti della rosa dai! Abbiamo perso in caso contro un Bologna davvero scarso, abbiamo pareggiato contro il Carpi e con il Verona, ultimo in classifica, giocando in casa. E che ci vuole sempre il Barcellona per battere queste squadre? É proprio che manca una struttura di gioco, movimento, forza fisica, rabbia.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Incapace, ma cento volte meglio di perdisa, come allenatore e soprattutto come uomo



Ma quando mai... è un perdente come allenatore... ogni volta aveva una scusa diversa. L'unico da rimpiangere casomai è seedorf.


----------



## Hammer (6 Gennaio 2016)

Peggiori in campo sicuramente Bertolacci e Bacca (fantasmi), Cerci (al gol sbagliato negli ultimi minuti stavo ribaltando la televisione), e il maledetto Abate causa del gol del Bologna. Ad ogni modo, manovra lentissima, il centrocampo non ha funzionato assolutamente. 

No comment sulla decina di occasioni clamorosamente sbagliate davanti al portiere. Roba da dilettanti. Se non segni, è ovvio che gli avversari ti purgano e non hai il diritto di lamentarti.

Donnarumma 6
De Sciglio 5
Alex 5
Mexes 5
Abate 4
Montolivo 4
Bertolacci 4
Bonaventura 5.5
Honda 5
Bacca 4
*Niang 6*

Cerci 3
Luiz Adriano sv
Kucka sv


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Gennaio 2016)

Inzaghi alla PRIMA esperienza in serie a fino a questo momento non ha fatto peggio di questo inetto che allena da tanti anni e soprattutto con una squadra migliore.Vergogna, bastava un Guidolin per avere almeno 6 punti in piu', vergognatevi tutti.


----------



## The P (6 Gennaio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> 5/6 gol mangiati davanti alla porta come neanche i pulcini



Questa è anche colpa del tecnico. Li abbiamo sbagliati per mancanza di cattiveria, quella che il mister deve trasmettere.


----------



## alessandro77 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Si ma basta con i limiti della rosa dai! Abbiamo perso in caso contro un Bologna davvero scarso, abbiamo pareggiato contro il Carpi e con il Verona, ultimo in classifica, giocando in casa. E che ci vuole sempre il Barcellona per battere queste squadre? É proprio che manca una struttura di gioco, movimento, forza fisica, rabbia.



e ma se non c'è gioco mica è colpa del mister.. per tanti sono i giocatori scarsi, come se per avere un minimo di trama ci volesse messi o iniesta..


----------



## LukeLike (6 Gennaio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 6,5
> De Sciglio 5
> Alex 6
> Mexes 5
> ...



Bonaventura 4,5?! Ambeh..


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Gennaio 2016)

Ancora con questo Inzaghi?? ma la volete smettere??? ma vi siete dimenticati che schifo che eravamo??? vi meritate il peggio veramente allora. 
Comunque sinisa verrà esonerato. Questo è poco ma sicuro. Mi dispiace perché ci sta provando in ogni modo, ma la melma non potrà mai diventare cioccolata.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Gennaio 2016)

Solo a me sembra che da due o tre anni a questa parte non ci sia una squadra che giochi male quanto il Milan? E lo dico da tifoso rossonero, cercando di essere il più possibile razionale. Ho come l'impressione che oltre al gioco carente manchi proprio la mentalità vincente, la voglia di vincere e di dare tutto. Le colpe più grandi sono della società, questo è assodato, ma possibile che siano così scarsi i nostri giocatori? 
Bisognerebbe fare tabula rasa.


----------



## Kaladin85 (6 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ancora con questo Inzaghi?? ma la volete smettere??? ma vi siete dimenticati che schifo che eravamo??? vi meritate il peggio veramente allora.
> Comunque sinisa verrà esonerato. Questo è poco ma sicuro. Mi dispiace perché *ci sta provando in ogni modo*, ma la melma non potrà mai diventare cioccolata.



Su questo concordo, ci sta provando in ogni modo a distruggere il milan.
Il paragone con inzaghi è offensivo per inzaghi e per il calcio.
Inzaghi con una rosa nettamente più scarsa e senza esperienza ha fatto gli stessi punti.
Perdisa si sta dimostrando non solo il peggior allenatore dell'era berlusconi, ma il peggiore della storia del Milan.


----------



## marionep (6 Gennaio 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Incapace, ma cento volte meglio di perdisa, come allenatore e soprattutto come uomo



Uomo? Quello che esultava assatanato per un suo gol segnato sul 5-0, ma NON esultava al gol di un compagno sullo 0-0? Se vuoi faccio una ricerchina e ti linko le partite, ce ne saranno decine.
Quello nascosto nel bagaglio dell'auto del suo padrone, per fare le scarpe a un ex compagno?
ECCE HOMO!


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (6 Gennaio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Si ma basta con i limiti della rosa dai! Abbiamo perso in caso contro un Bologna davvero scarso, abbiamo pareggiato contro il Carpi e con il Verona, ultimo in classifica, giocando in casa. E che ci vuole sempre il Barcellona per battere queste squadre? É proprio che manca una struttura di gioco, movimento, forza fisica, rabbia.



i limiti della rosa sono soprattutto caratteriali....e lo vedevano tutti!!
se metti assieme troppe prime donne che amano specchiarsi questo è il risultato.
GRUPPO UGUALE A ZERO. 
MA A GALLIANI PIACCIONO COSì.


----------



## sion (6 Gennaio 2016)

ridicolo cmq tirare fuori il nome di inzaghi..mai visto un uomo piu' burattino e incapace di quello sedere su una panchina..va bene ci sta prendersela con sinisa..ma inzaghi per favore...


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Gennaio 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Su questo concordo, ci sta provando in ogni modo a distruggere il milan.
> Il paragone con inzaghi è offensivo per inzaghi e per il calcio.
> Inzaghi con una rosa nettamente più scarsa e senza esperienza ha fatto gli stessi punti.
> Perdisa si sta dimostrando non solo il peggior allenatore dell'era berlusconi, ma il peggiore della storia del Milan.



ahahhahah. se ciao core.


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Gennaio 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Su questo concordo, ci sta provando in ogni modo a distruggere il milan.
> Il paragone con inzaghi è offensivo per inzaghi e per il calcio.
> Inzaghi con una rosa nettamente più scarsa e senza esperienza ha fatto gli stessi punti.
> Perdisa si sta dimostrando non solo il peggior allenatore dell'era berlusconi, ma il peggiore della storia del Milan.


Non posso che condividere il tuo pensiero, bravo


----------



## Kaladin85 (6 Gennaio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Uomo? Quello che esultava assatanato per un suo gol segnato sul 5-0, ma NON esultava al gol di un compagno sullo 0-0? Se vuoi faccio una ricerchina e ti linko le partite, ce ne saranno decine.
> Quello nascosto nel bagaglio dell'auto del suo padrone, per fare le scarpe a un ex compagno?
> ECCE HOMO!



E perchè, Perdisa allora? Uno che fa schifo, non ottiene risultati e va in conferenza stampa a fare il gradasso, a lanciare frecciatine a chi gli paga lo stipendio, a prendere in giro i tifosi che contestano giustamente.
Perdisa è un bulletto che vive fuori dalla realtà, convinto di aver inventato il calcio, di essere un generale dal grande carisma, quando invece è un'ameba che non riesce ad imporsi in una rosa dove il capitano è montolivo e ci sono elementi del calibro del sonnambulo de scempio.


----------



## Reblanck (6 Gennaio 2016)

Qua non è questione di allenatore,abbiamo avuto almeno 10 palle goal nitide e non ne abbiamo messa dentro nemmeno una e 1 goal regolare che non era in fuorigioco....Cerci come fa a giocare a pallone me lo spiegate ? 2 contro 1 e non riesce a fare un passaggio di 4 metri a Bacca davanti alla porta da solo,se ci va mio nonno ci riesce! Ed era pure entrato da 5 minuti,nemmeno fosse stato stanco! Anche se non ho capito il cambio Niang che era uno dei migliori in campo,doveva togliere Honda e mettere Adriano con Niang al posto dello stesso giapponese.Non so nemmeno cosa scrivere boh ! L'unica cosa è contestazione pesante da parte della tifoseria e stop.


----------



## rossonerosempre (6 Gennaio 2016)

A conti fatti abbiamo perso perchè Cerci non ha passato al momento giusto la palla a Bacca e Abate non è rientrato. Detto questo la solita partita inguardabile, Bacca non fa niente, sta fermo come uno stoccafisso, non crea movimento, non sa giocare spalle alla porta e inoltre non gli passano mai nemmeno una palla giocabile. L'allenatore è un mediocre scarso, i primi 45 minuti un obrobrio. Per me oggi stagione finita.


----------



## Reblanck (6 Gennaio 2016)

E Cerci sembrava quasi fare apposta a sbagliare quei passaggi,solo io ho avuto questa impressione ?


----------



## Aron (6 Gennaio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Si ma basta con i limiti della rosa dai! Abbiamo perso in caso contro un Bologna davvero scarso, abbiamo pareggiato contro il Carpi e con il Verona, ultimo in classifica, giocando in casa. E che ci vuole sempre il Barcellona per battere queste squadre? É proprio che manca una struttura di gioco, movimento, forza fisica, rabbia.



È un problema di ambiente, pervaso di negatività dalla proprietà alla società allo spogliatoio.
Guardiola azzeccherebbe i cambi e darebbe una parvenza di gioco, ma resterebbero i dissidi tra Barbara e i fratelli, tra Galliani e Barbara, e i giocatori (tranne pochi casi) sono gli stessi che vengono da annate negative che non hanno più la forza psicologica, e la voglia, di lottare per la maglia.


----------



## Kaladin85 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> E Cerci sembrava quasi fare apposta a sbagliare quei passaggi,solo io ho avuto questa impressione ?



cerci semplicemente non doveva giocare.
Ormai è un ex giocatore che la dirigenza sta cercando di piazzare ovunque sul mercato e, in quanto tale, non andava nemmeno convocato.
Invece il fenomeno non solo l'ha convocato, l'ha anche fatto entrare in campo.
Non ci sono giustificazioni.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Aldilà dell'incapacità di realizzare una delle millemila occasioni avute, la scelta di puntare nell'ultima parte di gara su Cerci è incocepibile. Cioè oramai è un ex, ma miseriaccia sposta Niang sulla fascia e metti Adriano. Vabbè comunque parliamo di una squadra fragilissima. Soprattutto mentalmente. C'è poco da fare.....


----------



## malos (6 Gennaio 2016)

Mi ero dimenticato che c'era la partita, menomale. Contento per il tanto bistrattato Donadoni.

Lo dico per l'ennesimo nostro allenatore, non cambierà niente se si cambia solo lui.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Gennaio 2016)

Gigio 6
Abate 4
Alex 5
Mexes 4
De sciglio 4
Honda 4
Montolivo 3
Bertolacci 4
Jack 6
Niang 5
Bacca 4

Luiz s.v
Cerci 0


----------



## Hammer (6 Gennaio 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Questa è anche colpa del tecnico. Li abbiamo sbagliati per mancanza di cattiveria, quella che il mister deve trasmettere.



In campo c'erano gli attaccanti però, dei gol del genere non li devi sbagliare nemmeno se sei depresso


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Aldilà dell'incapacità di realizzare una delle millemila occasioni avute, la scelta di puntare nell'ultima parte di gara su Cerci è incocepibile. Cioè oramai è un ex, ma miseriaccia sposta Niang sulla fascia e metti Adriano. Vabbè comunque parliamo di una squadra fragilissima. Soprattutto mentalmente. C'è poco da fare.....



Questa è stata l'unica scelta sbagliata imho, Honda non stava manco giocando troppo male. Però Cerci fa proprio imbestialire.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Gennaio 2016)

Questa società è destinata inesorabilmente al declino più totale. Mettiamoci il cuore in pace, ma il milan ormai non esiste più. Solo una squadraccia, gestita da gente folle, che pensa solo a prendere per il mulo la gente, e ai propri interessi. Per avere un minimo di luce, bisognerebbe fare tabula rasa, in primis società, il nano, fester e tutti i dipendenti, e subito dopo la rosa.


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Gennaio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Bonaventura 4,5?! Ambeh..



Ultimamente non mi sta piacendo, si è montato la testa, gioca sempre da solo.


----------



## Aragorn (6 Gennaio 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Mi ero dimenticato che c'era la partita, menomale. Contento per il tanto bistrattato Donadoni.
> 
> Lo dico per l'ennesimo nostro allenatore, non cambierà niente se si cambia solo lui.



Anch'io ero convinto si giocasse di sera e me la sono persa. Comunque il risultato non mi meraviglia più di tanto, è risaputo che il punto di non ritorno è già stato superato da un pezzo.


----------



## gheorghehagi (6 Gennaio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ultimamente non mi sta piacendo, si è montato la testa, gioca sempre da solo.



E quando arriverà menez giocheranno in due


----------



## dyablo65 (6 Gennaio 2016)

chissa perche ognuno di noi ha pensato , quando sinisa ha cambiato honda , che venisse spostato niang in quella fascia di campo anche perche' niang e' abituato a tornare in difesa quando abate attacca.

invece il nostro intrepido allenatore ha deciso di schierare un certo cerci che non giocherebbe neanche nella battipagliese , comunque lui li allena tutta la settimana e dunque lui sa' chi schierare .

la sfortuna , sua e nostra , ha voluto che il gol nascesse dalla fascia destra lasciata sconsolatamente vuota dai nostri 2 " giocatori "

solo sfortuna ? io direi invece , come altre volte che il nostro mister i cambi li sbaglia sempre.

comunque intendiamoci il bologna non ha rubato nulla e se cerci gioca a calcio nel milan posso giocarci pure io.


----------



## gheorghehagi (6 Gennaio 2016)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> chissa perche ognuno di noi ha pensato , quando sinisa ha cambiato honda , che venisse spostato niang in quella fascia di campo anche perche' niang e' abituato a tornare in difesa quando abate attacca.
> 
> invece il nostro intrepido allenatore ha deciso di schierare un certo cerci che non giocherebbe neanche nella battipagliese , comunque lui li allena tutta la settimana e dunque lui sa' chi schierare .
> 
> ...



Se sai resistere alle pressioni...io personalmente non ci giocherei mai...


----------



## Kaladin85 (6 Gennaio 2016)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> Se sai resistere alle pressioni...io personalmente non ci giocherei mai...



Le pressioni le hanno quelli che giocano male.
Anche Bonaventura ha giocato delle partite da mani nei capelli, ma non viene fischiato quando sbaglia.
Quelli fischiati sono quelli che di errori ne hanno commessi a ripetizione e hanno superato il limite di sopportazione dei tifosi.
Se ti impegni e dai il 100% sempre, i fischi non li prendi.


----------



## MissRossonera (6 Gennaio 2016)

L'ho registrata, ma dopo aver dato un'occhiata ai vostri commenti, al di là del risultato, non ho intenzione di guardare neppure il calcio d'inizio.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (6 Gennaio 2016)

Ma cosa pretendiamo?
Schifavamo Soriano, Cuadrado era solo fumo, ElSha è un bidone, Balotelli inutile.
Abbiamo ceduto Saponara per un tozzo di pane.
Teniamoci gli Honda, i Mortolivi, i Cerci. 
La squadra è questa: grazie Galliani, grazie Presidente.
Continuate pure a buttare soldi nel cesso.
Anzi affogatevi dentro, incompetenti.


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Gennaio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Aldilà dell'incapacità di realizzare una delle millemila occasioni avute, la scelta di puntare nell'ultima parte di gara su Cerci è incocepibile. Cioè oramai è un ex, ma miseriaccia sposta Niang sulla fascia e metti Adriano. Vabbè comunque parliamo di una squadra fragilissima. Soprattutto mentalmente. C'è poco da fare.....



Quoto tutto. Bravo.


----------



## peppe75 (7 Gennaio 2016)

Vergogna...solo Vergogna!! Un'altra stagione senza Europa...e Berlusconi che dice di tutto questo?? Soprattutto dell'incompetenza di Galliani che con 80 milioni a disposizione non è stato in grado di comprare un giocatore di qualità? Siamo alla frutta...abbiamo toccato da parecchio il fondo!! Sono proprio schifato!!


----------



## Serginho (7 Gennaio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Uomo? Quello che esultava assatanato per un suo gol segnato sul 5-0, ma NON esultava al gol di un compagno sullo 0-0? Se vuoi faccio una ricerchina e ti linko le partite, ce ne saranno decine.
> Quello nascosto nel bagaglio dell'auto del suo padrone, per fare le scarpe a un ex compagno?
> ECCE HOMO!



Inzaghi per la nostra maglia ha dato l'anima, pure nelle amichevoli dava tutto per noi tifosi. Mihaijlovic non ha nulla a che fare col Milan e come uomo è sempre stato un personaggio patetico, sputava in faccia agli avversari, iniziava risse e faceva promesse che poi puntualmente si rimangiava.

La smettiamo di scrivere baggianate o no?


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Inzaghi per la nostra maglia ha dato l'anima, pure nelle amichevoli dava tutto per noi tifosi. Mihaijlovic non ha nulla a che fare col Milan e come uomo è sempre stato un personaggio patetico, sputava in faccia agli avversari, iniziava risse e faceva promesse che poi puntualmente si rimangiava.
> 
> La smettiamo di scrivere baggianate o no?



al di là delle maglie Mihajlovic mi sembra una persona con le palle, quantomeno è più leale


----------



## The Ripper (7 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> al di là delle maglie Mihajlovic mi sembra una persona con le palle, quantomeno è più leale



e a noi cosa ha portato in più rispetto ad un senza-palle?


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> e a noi cosa ha portato in più rispetto ad un senza-palle?



per il valore scarso della squadra secondo me Pippo Inzaghi la prima parte di stagione l ha fatta discretamente , sinisa sta andando in linea col valore attuale della rosa secondo me..Inzaghi fece un girone di ritorno vergognoso , vediamo quest anno, ma se pensi che questa squadra può andare oltre il quinto sesto posto sei solo un illuso..


----------



## Serginho (7 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> al di là delle maglie Mihajlovic mi sembra una persona con le palle, quantomeno è più leale



Non è una persona con le palle, ha un carattere più spavaldo ed aggressivo, questo è. Altrimenti ci metto che Inzaghi è andato all'Atalanta quando tutti gli dicevano di non andarci perché avrebbe segnato poco in una squadra di provincia ed è diventato capocannoniere. Anche questo è avere le palle, dimostrandolo a fatti però non a chiacchiere


----------



## The Ripper (7 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per il valore scarso della squadra secondo me Pippo Inzaghi la prima parte di stagione l ha fatta discretamente , sinisa sta andando in linea col valore attuale della rosa secondo me..Inzaghi fece un girone di ritorno vergognoso , vediamo quest anno, ma se pensi che questa squadra può andare oltre il quinto sesto posto sei solo un illuso..



vedendo le altre nemmeno?
28 punti al giro di boa.
Con una rosa che annoverava Abbiati, constant, Emanuelson, Bonera, Silvestre, Nocerino, Muntari, Essien, Birsa, Pazzini e Robinho, Allegri fu mandato via causa 22 punti.
Come fai a dire che Inzaghi ha fatto una prima parte di stagione discreta e un ritorno vergognoso avendo fatto 26 punti all'andata e 26 al ritorno? Bah...
Sinisa IN LINEA? 2 punti in più di Pippo?
Ma stiamo scherzando o cosa?


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non è una persona con le palle, ha un carattere più spavaldo ed aggressivo, questo è. Altrimenti ci metto che Inzaghi è andato all'Atalanta quando tutti gli dicevano di non andarci perché avrebbe segnato poco in una squadra di provincia ed è diventato capocannoniere. Anche questo è avere le palle, dimostrandolo a fatti però non a chiacchiere



quella di Inzaghi è sana incoscienza, se miha non ha le palle allora non esistono allenatori con le palle, oppure hai le palle e sei un grande solo se vinci, quando perdi non vali nulla anche come persona, purtroppo nel calcio funziona così


----------



## Serginho (7 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> vedendo le altre nemmeno?
> 28 punti al giro di boa.
> Con una rosa che annoverava Abbiati, constant, Emanuelson, Bonera, Silvestre, Nocerino, Muntari, Essien, Birsa, Pazzini e Robinho, Allegri fu mandato via causa 22 punti.
> Come fai a dire che Inzaghi ha fatto una prima parte di stagione discreta e un ritorno vergognoso avendo fatto 26 punti all'andata e 26 al ritorno? Bah...
> ...



NOn gli basta guardare gli scempi in campo, ora pure davanti ai numeri si strizzano gli occhi, si sbattono i piedi a terra e si continua ad affermare che il serbo stia facendo bene. Chissà se si rendono conto di prendersi in giro da soli


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> vedendo le altre nemmeno?
> 28 punti al giro di boa.
> Con una rosa che annoverava Abbiati, constant, Emanuelson, Bonera, Silvestre, Nocerino, Muntari, Essien, Birsa, Pazzini e Robinho, Allegri fu mandato via causa 22 punti.
> Come fai a dire che Inzaghi ha fatto una prima parte di stagione discreta e un ritorno vergognoso avendo fatto 26 punti all'andata e 26 al ritorno? Bah...
> ...



la rosa è questa..ma cosa vuoi vincere lo scudetto, arrivare terzo con questi qua ma non scherziamo..la rosa di allegri era migliore senza dubbio anche con quelli che mi hai citato


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> NOn gli basta guardare gli scempi in campo, ora pure davanti ai numeri si strizzano gli occhi, si sbattono i piedi a terra e si continua ad affermare che il serbo stia facendo bene. Chissà se si rendono conto di prendersi in giro da soli



chi ha detto che sta facendo bene, la squadra ha un rendimento altalenante e mediocre perché è una squadra mediocre, tu pensi che una squadra mediocre può vincere tutte le partite??


----------



## Serginho (7 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quella di Inzaghi è sana incoscienza, se miha non ha le palle allora non esistono allenatori con le palle, oppure hai le palle e sei un grande solo se vinci, quando perdi non vali nulla anche come persona, purtroppo nel calcio funziona così



Eh beh sana inconscienza, lo disse lui stesso che andava lì per dimostrare che gli altri si sbagliavano. No ma Sinisa ha le palle, sbraita in conferenza, fa lo spaccone e poi perde. Eh si che grande uomo che è


----------



## The Ripper (7 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la rosa è questa..ma cosa vuoi vincere lo scudetto, arrivare terzo con questi qua ma non scherziamo..*la rosa di allegri era migliore senza dubbio* anche con quelli che mi hai citato



eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Vabbé io chiudo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Vabbé io chiudo.



per me era superiore a questa, sempre scarsa era ma meglio di questa sicuro


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Gennaio 2016)

Paragonare Inzaghi che per il Milan e' una bandiera che ha dato sempre tutto e lo slavo sfinterista e' qualcosa di vergognoso, indecente.Miha classico slavo dal carattere focoso, provocatore e vigliacco da giocatore, incapace come allenatore.Pippo perdonali


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (7 Gennaio 2016)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> Vergogna...solo Vergogna!! Un'altra stagione senza Europa...e Berlusconi che dice di tutto questo?? Soprattutto dell'incompetenza di Galliani che con 80 milioni a disposizione non è stato in grado di comprare un giocatore di qualità? Siamo alla frutta...abbiamo toccato da parecchio il fondo!! Sono proprio schifato!!



berlusconi è talmente staccato dal calcio odierno(oltre che dalla realtà) che credeva dopo 15 anni di tirare fuori il novantino e tornare subito in vetta come 20 anni fa.Non immaginava che fossimo così scarsi,negli ultimi anni avrà visto il milan si e no 4 volte e pensa che il napoli sia ancora in serie B,la roma sia di sensi e la fiorentina di della valle.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Gennaio 2016)

Partita che ha dato l'ennesima conferma della mediocrità dell'allenatore,

la cosa più vistosa, oltre alla cronica mancanza di gioco, è stata la mancanza di rabbia della squadra, quando giochiamo sembra sempre che siamo sul 2 a 0, ripartiamo sempre in maniera lentissima, anche quando non siamo sotto pressing, per ogni situazione di gioco fermo perdiamo un sacco di tempo, non mettiamo mai intensità.

Ieri si è anche visto come sia palese la mancanza di un esterno destro, molti hanno criticato l'ingresso di Cerci, ma in realtà il cambio era giusto e avrebbe portato alla vittoria se il romano al momento non fosse un'ameba, purtroppo non ha la personalità per giocare ad alti livelli.
Dopo un ora di Honda del tutto inutile, Cerci in mezzora ha costruito e rovinato almeno 3 ottime occasioni, però ha dimostrato come sia indispensabile una vera ala in questo Milan, e comunque nonostante sia una rovina va comunque preferito al nulla cosmico di Honda, tra l'altro ha fatto anche un paio di buoni cross compreso quello del gol annullato a Bacca.
In conclusione via Cerci e il giapponese e dentro un ala, su questo non si può prescindere.

Per il resto abbiamo avuto parecchi occasioni frutto della pochezza del Bologna, che dal canto suo ha avuto anche lei 3 ottime occasioni, ma sul piano del gioco non abbiamo meritato nulla.
Chiaro che Mihalovic è indifendibile, avessimo preso Montella o Donadoni la nostra stagione sarebbe sicuramente cambiata.
Ora nonostante andrebbe cacciato immediatamente per manifesta incapacità non vedo sostituti in grado di migliorare la situazione.


----------



## zlatan (7 Gennaio 2016)

E quindi secondo te ci meritiamo Tassotti Brocchi tra 2 giorni??? Ma noi chi abbiamo ammazzato nelle altre vite per meritarci ciò???
O arriva Mourinho, oppure teniamoci il serbo fino alla fine, anche questa stagione è andata magari con un po' di fortuna vinciamo la coppa italia e andiamo in Europa League. Con Tassotti e Brocchi usciamo col Carpi e arriviamo dodicesimi... E non voglio sentire dire, meglio, così l'anno prox ci concentriamo sul campionato altrimenti (S)Brocchi(O)


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Gennaio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> E quindi secondo te ci meritiamo Tassotti Brocchi tra 2 giorni??? Ma noi chi abbiamo ammazzato nelle altre vite per meritarci ciò???
> O arriva Mourinho, oppure teniamoci il serbo fino alla fine, anche questa stagione è andata magari con un po' di fortuna vinciamo la coppa italia e andiamo in Europa League. Con Tassotti e Brocchi usciamo col Carpi e arriviamo dodicesimi... E non voglio sentire dire, meglio, così l'anno prox ci concentriamo sul campionato altrimenti (S)Brocchi(O)



In effetti ho scritto:
*"Ora nonostante andrebbe cacciato immediatamente per manifesta incapacità non vedo sostituti in grado di migliorare la situazione."*

Tassotti e Brocchi non vedo cosa potrebbero apportare, si potrebbe rischiare un Lippi o un Prandelli,
ma le uniche soluzioni sicure sarebbero state Montella o Donadoni, ormai la stagione è buttata.


----------



## zlatan (7 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Paragonare Inzaghi che per il Milan e' una bandiera che ha dato sempre tutto e lo slavo sfinterista e' qualcosa di vergognoso, indecente.Miha classico slavo dal carattere focoso, provocatore e vigliacco da giocatore, incapace come allenatore.Pippo perdonali



Si ma qui si paragonano gli allenatori non quello che è stato Pippo per noi da giocatore. Poi i fatti stanno dimostrando che sono 2 allenatori scarsi, ma almeno non ci tocca sorbirci le conferenze stampe in cui ci viene detto che non si può pensare di dominare l'Empoli in casa.
Poi il meglio deve ancora venire con Brocchi Tassotti tra 2 giorni...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Gennaio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si ma qui si paragonano gli allenatori non quello che è stato Pippo per noi da giocatore. Poi i fatti stanno dimostrando che sono 2 allenatori scarsi, ma almeno non ci tocca sorbirci le conferenze stampe in cui ci viene detto che non si può pensare di dominare l'Empoli in casa.
> Poi il meglio deve ancora venire con Brocchi Tassotti tra 2 giorni...



Ultimamente le conferenze stampa di Miha assomigliano sempre di più a quelle di Pippo.


----------



## zlatan (7 Gennaio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> E quindi secondo te ci meritiamo Tassotti Brocchi tra 2 giorni??? Ma noi chi abbiamo ammazzato nelle altre vite per meritarci ciò???
> O arriva Mourinho, oppure teniamoci il serbo fino alla fine, anche questa stagione è andata magari con un po' di fortuna vinciamo la coppa italia e andiamo in Europa League. Con Tassotti e Brocchi usciamo col Carpi e arriviamo dodicesimi... E non voglio sentire dire, meglio, così l'anno prox ci concentriamo sul campionato altrimenti (S)Brocchi(O)



Si scusa mi ero perso per strada l'ultima riga. Penso che l'unico adatto a ricostruire sarebbe Prandelli, anche se so che molti storcerebbero il naso, ma in Nazionale ha ricostruito dalle macerie del 2010, e a parte il mondiale, ha fatto 4 anni molto bene, con un grande Europeo. Ma francamente 4 allenatori sarebbero troppi, non spendono altri soldi. Piuttosto metti che Brocchi vince 2 partite di fila, gli fanno il contratto e ci raccontano che è il nuovo Guardiola...


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Stai tranquillo, sono i soliti discorsi sentiti e risentiti mille volte, su vari giocatori.
> 
> Honda tornerà inesorabilmente a farci bestemmiare, l' unico dubbio è quando.
> 
> Tornerà ben presto la necessità di prendere un esterno destro affidabile.



Odio auto-quotarmi.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (7 Gennaio 2016)

ancora non ci credo...ma come cacchio si fa a perdere in casa col bologna? e poi sto silenzio è nauseante,non parla più nessuno e si cerca di sbolognare le colpe ad altri...


----------



## JesusHeKnows (7 Gennaio 2016)

Do anche io le mie personali pagelle

Donnarumma 6,5 ottima partita da parte del portierone sedicenne, soprattutto l iniziale uscita su Destro sventa un gol facile facile, inoltre con i piedi se la cava meglio di tutti i nostri centrocampisti.

Abate 3 sbaglia tutto, ogni cross e quasi ogni scelta sull out di destra. Gravissimo anche il fatto di correre tatticamente a vuoto, dato che poi nel momento giusto non si trova dove dovrebbe essere ( vedi il gol di Giaccherini).

Alex 5,5 qualche errore di posizionamento, ma qualcosa di decente finalmente la fa...ha ancora una grande prestanza fisica, affossa un bel po' di giocatori del Bologna.

Mexes 5 la partita sarebbe da 6 pieno, ma quell intervento killer non é roba da sani di mente.

De Sciglio 4 uno che se c é o non c é non fa la differenza...anche perché comunque si fa saltare sempre.

Montolivo 5,5 era in partita, non creava gioco pulito, ma qualcosa la dava sul cambio di gioco, gli manca sempre qualcosa...da capire

Bertolacci 6 piena sufficienza perché se non ci fosse stato lui, con il cavolo che si creava quel minimo collante che deve dare il centrocampo. Inoltre nel secondo tempo é l unico che si propone in posizione centrale per lanciare il bonaventura/ niang della situazione

Bonaventura 6+ tanto testardo quanto determinante, peccato Jack...ci volevi tu al posto di Cerci e Bacca in quei momenti, tu li non sbagliavi!

Honda 6- un po avulso dal gioco, ma diciamolo pure che con lui c é molto più equilibrio e la squadra almeno ha uno che gioca con gli altri, in mancanza di un esterno di qualità, é lui che deve giocare, sempre...il gol non l avremmo preso con lui in campo e, inoltre, ha un buon piede, deve avere lo stesso coraggio che ha fuori dal campo!

Niang 5,5 é un casinista, fa un sacco di macello con i piedi e con la palla, ma ha la voglia di un leone e qualche colpo decente, si può costruire un attaccante degno. Da non far montare...

Bacca 4 già ha dei problemi nell inserimento nella manovra di gioco, se poi sbaglia l unico motivo per cui ha il posto da titolare fisso, allora vuol dire che deve fare un po di panchina, così magari si riprende...

Cerci 3 ha sbagliato tutto, ma lui probabilmente nemmeno ci voleva stare in campo, conscio che la società l aveva già ceduto al Genoa. Comunque per niente giustificato e motivo per cui il nostro allenatore un paio di ripassi sul leggere la partita se li deve fare...la pecora che si mangia il leone

Luiz Adriano s.v. Vergognoso che giochi così poco...non ho parole.

Kucka s.v. Entra e fa a botte da buon slavo

Mihajlovic 2 sbaglia tutti i cambi e ci fa capire che non sa leggere la partita. Non da esonerare, ma da rimettere in riga...


----------

